# Tipps-Sammlung - Anno 1404: Anno 1404 Tipps: So lasten Sie Ihre Wirtschaft optimal aus



## System (10. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,689611


----------



## Cougar-Lee (10. Juli 2009)

Da ist aber noch viel falsch.
Hier ist's richtig:

http://www.anno1404-rechner.de


----------



## naduda (10. Juli 2009)

Leute.. das muss man euch um die Ohren hauen! 
Wie könnt ihr das als Komplettlösung verkaufen, wenn es schlicht FALSCH ist!!
Buh, ganz unterstes Niveau!

Beispiel, Richtig:
1Bäckerei, ZWEI Mühlen, VIER Farmen
Auch 1 Papier auf 1 Druckerei ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## TheChicky (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist aber noch viel falsch.
> Hier ist's richtig:
> 
> http://www.anno1404-rechner.de



Und gleich im ersten Bild ein Fehler. Peinlich, peinlich, pcgames


----------



## naduda (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich bin jetzt durch und muss sagen jedes ZWEITE ist falsch. 
_[...]_
Ich weiß schon, warum ich mein PCG Abo gekündigt hatte. 

_Edit wegen Ausdrucksweise_


----------



## Cougar-Lee (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				naduda am 10.07.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute.. das muss man euch um die Ohren hauen!
> Wie könnt ihr das als Komplettlösung verkaufen, wenn es schlicht FALSCH ist!!
> Buh, ganz unterstes Niveau!
> 
> ...



Hier liegst du falsch und die pcgames ausnahmsweise richtig:
1 Backhaus, 1 Mühle, 2 Getreidefarmen


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier liegst du falsch und die pcgames ausnahmsweise richtig:
> 1 Backhaus, 1 Mühle, 2 Getreidefarmen


Außerdem stimmten die Angaben hinter diesem Link auch nicht alle, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Da steht ja "optimale Auslastung"...wenn ich aber wie auf der Webseite nur 1 Perlenknüpfer pro Perlentaucher baue, habe ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit Perlenüberschuss. Keine Ahnung, obs an mir liegt, oder die Seite auch nicht ganz richtig ist. 
Aber es kommt imo auch darauf an, wie man seine Produktionsstätten platziert, damit die Warenwege optimal sind und kein Transport ins Stocken gerät.


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Die Kette um das Backhaus habe ich gerade noch einmal getestet. Die ist korrekt. Allerdings hast du bei der Druckerei Recht. Eine Papiermühle kann zwei Druckereien unterstützen. Dementsprechend verdoppelt sich natürlich die Anzahl an Indigoplantagen. 



			
				naduda am 10.07.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute.. das muss man euch um die Ohren hauen!
> Wie könnt ihr das als Komplettlösung verkaufen, wenn es schlicht FALSCH ist!!
> Buh, ganz unterstes Niveau!
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Beispielsweise kann eine Kupfermine durchaus 3 Kupferschmelzen versorgen, und nicht, wie auf anno1404-rechner.de angegeben, 2. Auch die Angabe zur Waffenschmiede erscheint mir fragwürdig. Bei meinen Tests wurden zwei Schmieden nicht einmal annähernd ausgelastet; eine einzige läuft hingegen absolute effizient ohne zu stocken oder Überschuss an Eisen zu verursachen. 



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Was ist im ersten Bild falsch?



			
				TheChicky am 10.07.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut meinen Tests stimmt die Angabe auf anno1404-rechner bezüglich des Verhältnisses Perlentaucher/Perlenknüpferei allerdings.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				StefanDworschak am 10.07.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut meinen Tests stimmt die Angabe auf anno1404-rechner bezüglich des Verhältnisses Perlentaucher/Perlenknüpferei allerdings.


MMh. Kann sein, dass dann da was mit meinen Transportwegen nicht sitmmte. Aber das Lager an Perlenketten hat sich bei mir erst in einem akzeptablen Tempo gefüllt, als ich 2 Perlenknüpfer pro Taucher gebaut habe. War vielleicht ein Super-Taucher am Werke .. oder ein lahmarschiger Knüpfer.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> StefanDworschak am 10.07.2009 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach meinen Erfahrungen fährt man mit 2x Perlentaucher und 3x Perlenknüpfer am besten.


----------



## Mothman (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 10.07.2009 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen Erfahrungen fährt man mit 2x Perlentaucher und 3x Perlenknüpfer am besten.


Also so ein "Mittelding"...  ich merke schon: Anno ist ne Wissenschaft.


----------



## BlackP88 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cougar-Lee am 10.07.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist aber noch viel falsch.
> Hier ist's richtig:
> 
> http://www.anno1404-rechner.de




Ich danke dir für diesen Link


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 10.07.2009 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> StefanDworschak am 10.07.2009 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen. Ich habe beide Varianten getestet. Und bei zwei Tauchern pro Knüpferei gab es Überschuss. Aber teilweise kann es wirklich an den Verbindungswegen liegen. Gerade bei den 3 Kürschnern auf 3 Pelztierjagdhütten auf 1 Salzkreislauf kommt es auf eine gute Straßenverbindung an. Andernfalls sinkt die Auslastung bei einer der Kürschnereien.


----------



## BladeWND (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Warum steht das nicht im Sonderheft wie beim letzten Anno?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 10.07.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum steht das nicht im Sonderheft wie beim letzten Anno?



Die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber aus diesem Grund haben wir uns dazu entschieden, diese Tipps online zu präsentieren.


----------



## BladeWND (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 10.07.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 10.07.2009 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als PDF zum ausdrucken wäre super


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BladeWND am 10.07.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 10.07.2009 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf http://www.anno1404-rechner.de/ gibt es eine praktische Übersicht. Allerdings stimmen meine Ergebnisse bei einigen Produktionsketten nicht mit den Angaben dort überein. Das gilt (soweit ich das gerade überblicke) für Werkzeugmacher, Waffenschmied (bzw. Kanonengießerei), Lederwämser, die Ergiebigkeit von Kupferminen (Brillen und Kerzenleuchter), Kürschner, Glasmacher und Seilerei. Als Überblick allerdings sehr geschickt; zumal auch absolute High End-Technologien wie z.B. Brokatgewänder aufgeführt sind.


----------



## TheChicky (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				StefanDworschak am 10.07.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist im ersten Bild falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir war als erstes Bild das mit den 3 Werkzeugmachern pro Eisenschmelze. In Wahrheit werden aber nur 2 ausgelastet.


----------



## StefanDworschak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 10.07.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> StefanDworschak am 10.07.2009 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das gerade noch einmal überprüft. Du hast Recht. Drei Werkzeugmacher werden wirklich nur ausgelastet, wenn die Verteilung des Eisens gleichmäßig ist, was bei meinem letzten Test der Fall war. Offenbar war das aber Zufall; die Menge an Eisen, die die Schmelze produziert, reicht zwar theoretisch gut aus, um drei Werkzeugmacher zu versorgen. Allerdings ist die Verteilung selbst bei zwei Werkzeugmachern oft vier zu eins, so dass einer der beiden verschwenderisch viel Eisen erhält, der andere gerade genug, um voll ausgelastet zu sein. Im Optimalfall ergäbe sich also eine Auslastung von zwei zu zwei zu eins, was bei meinem letzten Test anscheinend der Fall war. Im Normalfall ist das zu empfehlende Verhältnis also tatsächlich zwei Werkzeugmacher auf einen Eisenkreislauf. Das erste Bild bei mir war übrigens die Leinenkuttenproduktion.


----------



## hening18 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo ich habe mir ein Neues Mainboard gekauft und jetzt bekomme ich es nicht mehr freigeschaltet weil es zu häufig aktiviert wurde weiß jemand an welche I-Mail Adresse man schreiben muss damit es wieder freigeschaltet wird?


----------



## StefanDworschak (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hening18 am 11.07.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe mir ein Neues Mainboard gekauft und jetzt bekomme ich es nicht mehr freigeschaltet weil es zu häufig aktiviert wurde weiß jemand an welche I-Mail Adresse man schreiben muss damit es wieder freigeschaltet wird?



Wenn die mitgelieferten drei Codes aufgebraucht sind, kannst du dich unter

http://ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft_de.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=12743&p_sid=9wwqS9Bj&p_lva=11065

(Klick auf die Schaltfläche "Fragen Sie uns") anmelden und dir einen neuen schicken lassen.


----------



## ferrari2k (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hening18 am 11.07.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe mir ein Neues Mainboard gekauft und jetzt bekomme ich es nicht mehr freigeschaltet weil es zu häufig aktiviert wurde weiß jemand an welche I-Mail Adresse man schreiben muss damit es wieder freigeschaltet wird?


Oder alternativ den Dreck in den Laden zurückbringen und nie wieder so was verdongeltes kaufen


----------

